# Rocking back on hoof



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Having problems with our ober, Forrest, rocking back on his hoofs. It's been going on for months and I can't seem to correct it. He has a flat bottom that is level with his hair line and he could walk flat on, but he chooses to rock back on them? We've corrected several other hoof issues on the other boys and know how to correctly trim them, just can't seem to get this guy to rock forward. One thing I noticed is his hoofs seem longer from the hairline to the bottom than the other goats? We've been trimming every 2 wks for months and can't get them corrected. Haven't been able to do it any closer together or he'll bleed. He's an extremely active guy and they don't seem to bother him, but we'll really be putting on alot of miles here soon, any advice? Thanks.
[attachment=0:23n0f5s0]P1020191.jpg[/attachment:23n0f5s0][attachment=1:23n0f5s0]P1020189.jpg[/attachment:23n0f5s0][attachment=2:23n0f5s0]P1020185.jpg[/attachment:23n0f5s0][attachment=3:23n0f5s0]P1020183.jpg[/attachment:23n0f5s0][attachment=4:23n0f5s0]P1020182.jpg[/attachment:23n0f5s0]


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you need to cut back the heel more than the toe.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've only ever seen that with a goat whose pasterns were broken down. This goat seems to have fairly straight pasterns and if you are trimming the bottom parallel to the hairline then it could be a structural issue with the way the toes or foot is attached. The toes don't appear to be all that long. Even if they were, it generally causes them to start walking on the side of their hoof and not the back. 

Have you noticed any swelling in the joints or painful activities for the goat? CAE can manifest as calcium deposits in the joints causing a decrease in the range of motion. A vitamin D deficiency can also cause some joint and muscle problems.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. He never seems to be in pain and is always jumping and running around. I think Sabine is correct, once I posted the pics and really looked at them I can see the angle isn't perfect. I drew a line with a permanent marker on his hoof and was able to almost correct this in one trimming by taking down the heel. Poor guy, I thought it was him and it turns out I was causing this


----------

